# Common injuries for the martial artist



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2009)

Just FYI...

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/pow...7/common-injuriesmartial-arts-upper-body.html

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/pow.../common-injuries-martial-arts-lower-body.html


----------

